# Who from this year's roster do you want to see back next year?



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/kings/roster/

Evans, Bibby, Miller, Stojakovic, and Williamson for me. Maybe Martin...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Peja, Bibby, Miller, Evans, Williamson, Thomas (off the bench)

Edit: and Martin


----------



## bigerik (May 4, 2005)

brad
peja
evans
jackson
bibby
songaila

maybe greg to guard shaq.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Bibby: We need him! 
Pedja: For some reason, I just have a feeling, Pedja's going to have a better season in 06.
Brad: What better player to run the high post from? 
Mo: I just love Mo!!! He comes off the bench and does what any team would want their bench player to do.
Darius: I love Darius too! Good solid bench player. Come on, Darius...you know you want to stay in the Kings.. 
Corliss: mainly cause I like him as a player & person ever since he got drafted by the Kings.

The rest I also don't mind having back (I like Kings players too much :laugh. But if they get traded for better players, I'm all for it.

IN PETRIE WE TRUST. :king:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

none of you guys want Mobley??


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> none of you guys want Mobley??


I'm fine with having Mobley back. He's a good player. But if he doesn't sign with the Kings, I'm OK with it... as long as we get a good SG in Cat's place.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I really like to watch Mobley play. He's one of the most unstoppable shooters in the league, when he's hot, you may as well not cover him because it doesn't make any diffence. He's tenacious, and a great leader. But I don't think he's good for the Kings. He was better for the Rockets, a defensive minded team that needed guys who could create on the perimeter. We can score points when we need to, if the offense is running properly, with Peja, Bibby, and Miller. 

2 guard was one position where we needed someone very unselfish and versatile defensively. That's why DC was so go for us for so long. He may be my favorite King ever, so I might give him too much credit though. I'm afraid the trade for Mobley was done for youth, and for the slary cap, not because Mobley was right for this team. 

I would be happy to have the Cat back, maybe in the offseason he could fit into the offense better, reduce the forces and turnovers. But the last game with the Sonics will show you, the Kings, as they are presently constructed, work better without him. 

If we lose Mobley, my sig will be "Cuttino fan forever" for a long time though.


----------



## bigerik (May 4, 2005)

Mobley seems unhappy in sac. and sort of has a bad attitude, so I won't miss him if he wants to leave.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Brad, Peja and Bibby should be kept. The others can we traded/ signed/ not signed, and I wouldn't worry as long as we get better in the process. :yes:


GO KINGS!!!


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

I knda wish we could've made that Artest Peja deal back when it was on the table. We need Defense in the worst way.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

halfbreed said:


> I knda wish we could've made that Artest Peja deal back when it was on the table. We need Defense in the worst way.


We can still get him somehow. I'm pretty sure they still want to trade him. After all thats happenend they'll trade him for picks at least. :whoknows:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja/Bibby/Brad/Bobby and Maurice.

Bobby because hes been a King for quite sometime.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> Peja/Bibby/Brad/Bobby and Maurice.
> 
> Bobby because hes been a King for quite sometime.


Bobby would be good but theres the question if he'll ever be 100% healthy. :whoknows:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Bobby would be good but theres the question if he'll ever be 100% healthy. :whoknows:


That what I worry about too...his health.

I think if not on the IL next season, Bobby will be his old self again. It's his contract year and he's getting closer to that age so he'll try his best. I won't be surprise if the Kings trade him though. Although I hope not because Bobby's one of my favorite.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> That what I worry about too...his health.
> 
> I think if not on the IL next season, Bobby will be his old self again. It's his contract year and he's getting closer to that age so he'll try his best. I won't be surprise if the Kings trade him though. Although I hope not because Bobby's one of my favorite.


When healthy he's the best 6th man out there. So I hope he stays healthy and that way we keep him. :gopray:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Here's the Bee's take on who should return:



> *OK, SO WHICH KINGS ARE GOING TO BE AROUND NEXT SEASON?*
> Mike Bibby for certain. Probably Brad Miller. And maybe Peja Stojakovic, if he doesn't ask for another trade this summer. After that, it's anyone's guess. Cuttino Mobley will probably opt out and probably isn't a good fit for this team. Kenny Thomas, Corliss Williamson and Brian Skinner could be used as various pieces in a trade. Same for Darius Songaila, a solid role player. Bobby Jackson did himself no favors with his lackluster playoff effort, but he gives the Kings heart, a rare commodity for this squad. Maurice Evans? A keeper.


----------



## MazzyStar (Jul 20, 2004)

Bibby(although if we could get a superstar in return for him then do it) Miller Evans Skinner House.......Still would love Peja for Artest, perimeter D is just atrocious.....


----------



## bigerik (May 4, 2005)

Artest is a basket case. Don't want him.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

MazzyStar said:


> Bibby(although if we could get a superstar in return for him then do it) Miller Evans Skinner House.......Still would love Peja for Artest, perimeter D is just atrocious.....


Thats true. Imagine Artest guarding Allen during the series. 

If we could somehow keep Peja and bring Artest, that would be the best thing.


----------



## MazzyStar (Jul 20, 2004)

Basket case or not, I still would love to have Artest. Artest brings grit, toughness and competitive fire. Honestly, I'm a little tired of the rep the Kings have as a bunch of softies and whiners. Why not bring a little fire to the team.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

MazzyStar said:


> Basket case or not, I still would love to have Artest. Artest brings grit, toughness and competitive fire. Honestly, I'm a little tired of the rep the Kings have as a bunch of softies and whiners. Why not bring a little fire to the team.


I agree. Players keep calling us girls and stuff. It's pretty bad.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Peja Stojakovic, Brad Miller, Mike Bibby, Bobby Jackson and Darius Songalia!


----------

